# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Paris

## goldold25

Will be in Paris this weekend.  Any restaurant, Bistro recommendations on this short notice?  Staying about a block from Place Vendome.

----------


## amyb

Angelina's for hot chocolate and lunch.

----------


## goldold25

Thanks Amy.  Also on the island from the 11th thru the 21st.  A busy few days.  Start with Eddies and go from there.

----------


## KevinS

Check out the Paris episode of I'll Have What Phil's Having on PBS.

http://video.pbs.org/video/2365578355/

----------


## Grey

When we were in Paris two years ago we enjoyed Chez Monsieur (Royal Madeleine):  http://www.chezmonsieur.fr/home#acc-1   It would be a 7 minute walk from the Place Vendome.

----------


## goldold25

My wife made reservations at Le Hide on the advice of her hair person.  I'll let you know.  Thank you for the suggestions.

----------

